
How an Architect Created a Crowdsourcing Platform for Interior Design - fsdp
http://www.archipreneur.com/how-an-architect-created-a-crowdsourcing-platform-for-interior-design-filippo-schiano-di-pepe-on-cocontest/
======
therobot24
great for the user, awful for the designer

